# Stables/livery in Derbyshire



## StephK (30 March 2010)

Hi,

I'm moving to Derbyshire very soon and need to find a good stables somewhere that preferably has a good range of everything. 

Any advice is grateful as I don't know about any yards in Derbyshire.
Thank you!


----------



## Kat (30 March 2010)

I'm looking for a yard in derbyshire too, near Belper so I'd be interested in any recommendations. 

Where are you looking Steph???


----------



## StephK (30 March 2010)

I'm also looking around Belper,Ripley,Morley,Horsley.
Willing to travel around them places.

I'm also looking to start work in them areas aswell,
So working at the stables would be a great advantage!


----------



## Kat (30 March 2010)

Do you want DIY, part or full?? 

There are a few complete DIY yards but if you want more help and facilities there isn't so much round there. We were going to go to Yew Tree Farm but they don't accept Mares and we have looked at a couple of mares now.


----------



## StephK (30 March 2010)

Ill be wanting part as ill need help while working.
Oki il have a look at that place do they have a website?

Let me know what it's like if you go!
Thanks


----------



## Kat (31 March 2010)

They do, google yew tree farm irish sport horses


----------



## StephK (31 March 2010)

You said earlier you were looking at some mares, do you mind telling me where you get your horses from? I'm starting to look for a cheap gelding just to have some fun with but not sure of the best places to look...


----------



## Rosehip (1 April 2010)

Hi Katt - do you mean Yew Tree Farm in Chilcote, near Neatherseale? If so PM me...I have info that may interest you. 
OP, Im afraid Im down the A38 from Derby, so not sure on what is round there, but I know of 3 excellent yards near Lichfield if you want the details?
Good luck with your search x


----------



## Heidi1 (1 April 2010)

I'm at a yard in Langley Mill if that is any good to you.....PM me for more details.


----------



## sydney (4 April 2010)

sandyfordfarm.co.uk  - ridden past few times and it looks really nice. Thats Shottle/Belper way.

PJ livery yard- Codnor Ripley- really nice manege.

One in Heage- forgotten the name but that has outdoor, turnout etc.

Asherfields livery- has website- Pentrich.


----------



## glitterfuzz (6 April 2010)

We have 1 full livery space coming up soon at Eland Lodge


----------



## Kat (6 April 2010)

Rosehip said:



			Hi Katt - do you mean Yew Tree Farm in Chilcote, near Neatherseale? If so PM me...I have info that may interest you. 
OP, Im afraid Im down the A38 from Derby, so not sure on what is round there, but I know of 3 excellent yards near Lichfield if you want the details?
Good luck with your search x
		
Click to expand...

No I mean the Yew Tree Farm at Hazelwood near Belper.


----------



## Kat (6 April 2010)

StephK said:



			You said earlier you were looking at some mares, do you mind telling me where you get your horses from? I'm starting to look for a cheap gelding just to have some fun with but not sure of the best places to look...
		
Click to expand...

I've been looking at the adverts and asking about for word of mouth sales, so I can't recommend any dealers or anything. Sorry.


----------



## shannonn x (13 April 2010)

whats the yard called in langley mill ? x


----------



## Heidi1 (13 April 2010)

shannonn x said:



			whats the yard called in langley mill ? x
		
Click to expand...

Park Farm - www.goldstonstud.webs.com


----------



## Wimbles (13 April 2010)

Denby Equestrain was great and they do assisted livery.

Morley Riding Stables is another I know well.  They rarely have spaces but it's worth a try.


----------



## StephK (17 April 2010)

Thanks, thats great ill have a look into these. Somebody else recommend Morley Stables, i will have to keep my eye out for spaces. Thanks again x


----------



## Kat (28 April 2010)

Thought I'd bump this up as the search is on in earnest now - I think we've found a suitable horse so need to get a yard sorted quick smart!

Any other suggestions for yards near Belper with a floodlit school, ideally part livery? 

Cheers


----------



## parsley1836 (1 August 2010)

Hi
I went to a a jumping clinic the other day at a yard near Carsington Water.  My friend keeps her horse there and loves it, don't know much more than that but its called Netherton Hall.


----------

